# Santa Pod Video 2/10/10



## thmas (Oct 5, 2010)

As promised and after 15 random posts i can finally link the video edit from Santa pod a couple of weeks ago  

Santa Pod Edit on Vimeo

Was a really good day, thanks to everyone for letting me film.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

great vid, what editing software did you use?
Nice to see Martyn killing that 35, brought a tear to my eye....


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

awesome matey and thanks for the comments about my white 33

cheers

Martyn


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

great vid man!

haha cleethorpes it was me against martyn.. his reaction time was super! :bowdown1: but my quartermile time was faster 

now im looking forward to your pics!


----------



## thmas (Oct 5, 2010)

Cheers guys! 

I used Final Cut Pro to edit the footage. Did a little colour work too using some filters. There is a few bits which need some work but i ran out of time and it took a good 45 mins to render off so I just thought I'd upload it as it was, kept you all waiting 2 weeks already! 

Andrew, as nice as your 35 is, you can't beat the idle sound of Martyns 33


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Makes me laugh when R35 owners talk about beating older cars, they should try beating them with a manual gear change instead of relying on the flappy paddles, or race an older GTR that has a sequential.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

boosted you should really come out to an event with us and see if we are all as arrogant as you make us out to be

big respect to martyn for his driving the other day, just ask him and see what i said 

no doubt takes more skill to drive a manual tranny no one is denying that. but times have moved on, just try to understand that


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

at the end of the day a drag race is what it is and regrless of what age and car the skill is still to beat your oponent and as Andrew said his time was faster than mine and my top speed was greater and my reaction time was low, Andrew was the first to admit it was a good run and he thought I started to pull away from him towards the end of the 1/4 bu I don't know about that all I do know is I was waiting all the time we ran for him to pass me and was shocked that he didn't which is what I sadi to him at the end.
I have no quibble with old versus new and it was good to have a go and this was my first attempt at Pod and in this car which was a total learning curve! Roll on 2011!

I had a great day with you guys from the forum and thought it was great that you accepted me and my car into your entry list and will do more with you guys in the future if thats o.k with you and my car passes the GTROC test?

cheers

Martyn


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

andrew186 said:


> boosted you should really come out to an event with us and see if we are all as arrogant as you make us out to be
> 
> big respect to martyn for his driving the other day, just ask him and see what i said
> 
> no doubt takes more skill to drive a manual tranny no one is denying that. but times have moved on, just try to understand that




I know you aren't _all_ arrogant, some of you are actually ok and can have a laugh. But then again, some of you I wouldn't drag out of a burning car. I won't mention any names but it isn't hard to work out who I mean :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice video. Got to admit though, the RB26 will always sound better than the VR38 no matter what exhaust the R35 runs.


----------

